# Who would make a good admin?



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

With the TOS and that, fa is gonna add a couple of new admins.
Who do you think would be good choices?


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 12, 2010)

Well for me someone who actually is firm but fair and is willing to listen to both sides of the story.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Well for me someone who actually is firm but fair and is willing to listen to both sides of the story.


I mean which specific user would make a good admin.


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 12, 2010)

Well that's going to be even harder considering many of us can't even do the job of an admin much less effectively.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 12, 2010)

i would like to be a admin *hehe* ^^


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i would like to be a admin *hehe* ^^


Just so you all know you can pm them and say, "hey I volunteer" and they chose yes or no.

I still think Paxilrose would be an awesome choice, Lizardking or Exunod.


----------



## Aurag2 (Mar 12, 2010)

Paxilrose would be great.


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2010)

I would be a good admin.

Just make sure I have the power to ban Pinkuh so I can bring this site to order properly.

c:


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> I would be a good admin.
> 
> Just make sure I have the power to ban Pinkuh so I can bring this site to order properly.
> 
> c:


You just send a message to dragoneer saying, "hey I'd like to be one" and they decide.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you mean good as in actually good, or good as in people would like them but not actually all that great?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Do you mean good as in actually good, or good as in people would like them but not actually all that great?


Actually good.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 12, 2010)

Aurag2 said:


> Paxilrose would be great.



This :V .


----------



## Lobar (Mar 12, 2010)

I could probably admin well, but I doubt I'd be considered.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I could probably admin well, but I doubt I'd be considered.


You know faf has like 40 users that would make good admins.


----------



## pickledance (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm to much of a cunt to idiots to be a good admin.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know faf has like 40 users that would make good admins.



Yeah.  And I'm not willing to be a sycophant, so I'm out of the running.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Yeah.  And I'm not willing to be a sycophant, so I'm out of the running.


I'm out too


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2010)

pickledance said:


> I'm to much of a cunt to idiots to be a good admin.





Lobar said:


> Yeah.  And I'm not willing to be a sycophant, so I'm out of the running.



These
but I'd probably make a good FAF mod :3


----------



## Ratte (Mar 12, 2010)

ME.  ;^;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> ME.  ;^;



Indeed you are!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 12, 2010)

I wish I could, but I get off topic too often...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd love to be an admin..


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I still think Paxilrose would be an awesome choice, Lizardking or Exunod.



This. Maybe Aden.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Indeed you are!



I'm not an admin.  I really want to be, though.  :c


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 12, 2010)

CyberFox. Do it.


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm not an admin.  I really want to be, though.  :c



Srsly? This is srs Internet bznz now. Ratte for admin '10! I shall make campagin buttons :3


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This. Maybe Aden.



:3


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Just so you all know you can pm them and say, "hey I volunteer" and they chose yes or no.
> 
> I still think Paxilrose would be an awesome choice, Lizardking or Exunod.



I hate you so much.

What typically happens (and has happened in the past) is people apply for forum staff positions, perform well there and are promoted.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'd love to be an admin..



But _why_?


----------



## Ratte (Mar 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Srsly? This is srs Internet bznz now. Ratte for admin '10! I shall make campagin buttons :3



I can't be an admin until /at least/ October.  :c


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I can't be an admin until /at least/ October.  :c



:c well more scamming fundraising time then :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> I hate you so much.


:3


Ratte said:


> I'm not an admin.  I really want to be, though.  :c


I vote Ratte, she wants it and deserves it.


----------



## Bando (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> :3
> 
> I vote Ratte, she wants it and deserves it.



I vote Ratte as well, since forum mods are the ones who are getting the positions.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> But _why_?


 
I'd be rather good at it. I've moderated and been an admin for a number of small sites and always had a good time and was good at it.

Also, I vote Ratte too.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Mar 13, 2010)

A good admin needs to be like a freaking cop....dig into everything thats laid before you, and sort out the lies from the naked truth. Like if someone says something is about me, but no names are mentioned, i realize its hard to do, but if someone was patrolling like a squad car, they might actually find something that usually get over looked. 

If it;s hurtful, or illegal....it should be removed, period...that kind of attitude would be a lot easier to enforce than anything else. Someone with the attitude that wrong is gone would make a good admin, but at the same time, they have to pause for fair thought. Like they cant just rip something down because they dont like it. I mean it has to really offend someone, like a racial picture or something.\

I know a few users that would make great admins.....problem is...Real Life comes first, and the fandom is just a small piece of life......that and work takes up a lot of time.


----------



## crowhorn52 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmmmm. I don't know that much about community drama, so therefore am neutral on those subjects. I don't really have anything against the fandom but like to think I know what's acceptable on the internet..

I think spending every day on the internet religiously is a good start for an admin since there's always something going on. Being a mod on other sites and partly owning an e-commerce business I guess would be good. ;o ?

I can't imagine how these people would be chosen? I assume there is no interview. :'(

Is this just a chat or a genuine post for this?


----------



## Kampfisken (Mar 13, 2010)

'tis simple, really, those who wants and craves to be an admin the most, are those who absolutely shouldn't be appointed. :>


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 13, 2010)

Can I vote for Paxilrose too? =3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Can I vote for Paxilrose too? =3


So that makes 3 for paxilrose and 3 for ratte.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So that makes 3 for paxilrose and 3 for ratte.


Can the little guy who lives in my mouth vote too? =3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 13, 2010)

I still vote ratte.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Can the little guy who lives in my mouth vote too? =3


I don't even wanna know.


----------



## Ben (Mar 13, 2010)

I wouldn't mind applying to be a forum mod, if that's feasible. Anyone know if applications for that are being accepted? I have a fair deal of leadership experience for my age, so I think it'd be worth trying to apply. 

Of course, the furries who ask to be mods are usually the worst candidates, but really, what kind of loser do you have to be to get off on having power that's so insignificant in the grand scheme of life? People who power-trip on the internet baffle me sometimes.

Not to say that power-tripping in actual politics is a good thing, but at least there's -some- level of understandability to that.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't even wanna know.


You never saw _The Shining_? D=


----------



## Ratte (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I vote Ratte, she wants it and deserves it.



I want it, but I don't know if I deserve it.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 13, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I want it, but I don't know if I deserve it.


You don't =3


----------



## Firehazard (Mar 13, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> What typically happens (and has happened in the past) is people apply for forum staff positions, perform well there and are promoted.



Sounds like a pretty good acid test, honestly. From what I've seen the bulk of the stupid comes from the forums, so only people who are serious about the job would agree to police them first.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I want it, but I don't know if I deserve it.


You deserve it through and through.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Mar 13, 2010)

Vote for me, and I'll provide for you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Xaerun I take it you want to be a admin?


----------



## Takun (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd hang up my silly hat and mod some shit but I don't see that happening.   Don't even know where you apply for that stuff.  .O.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Xaerun I take it you want to be a admin?


Um... I already am...

And for those that are wondering, we post a global announcement when we are accepting forum mod applications, and we reopen a forum just for applications. You _must apply_ to be considered for the position.


----------



## Takun (Mar 13, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Um... I already am...
> 
> And for those that are wondering, we post a global announcement when we are accepting forum mod applications, and we reopen a forum just for applications.




How about I reopen your vagina for applications.  >:c

wait no

ilu

so ummm

:3c


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 13, 2010)

Please, refrain from nominating me. I would not be a good moderator.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Please, refrain from nominating me. I would not be a good moderator.


I would make a ok admin, it's just I would not be nice at all.
fa user: "*whine* that person called me a furfag"
me: *head pops up on screen like office assistant* "what would you like to do today maggot 1)whine like a bitch 2)grow some balls 3)hey you're gay, you really are a furfag"


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I would make a ok admin, it's just I would not be nice at all.
> fa user: "*whine* that person called me a furfag"
> me: *head pops up on screen like office assistant* "what would you like to do today maggot 1)whine like a bitch 2)grow some balls 3)hey you're gay, you really are a furfag"



I wouldn't do anything, except ban n00bs.


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Please, refrain from nominating me. I would not be a good moderator.



Man I was so gonna like storm in here and nominate the shit out of you but then I read this :C


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 13, 2010)

All applicants who wish to be seriously considered should present their applications in the form of gay furry porn :V .


----------



## Ben (Mar 13, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> All applicants who wish to be seriously considered should present their applications in the form of gay furry porn :V .


Like we have anything that the admins aren't already familiar with.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2010)

I would never want to be a mod; this place is complete chaos. Plus you'd have to deal with all those whiny furries that get offended by everything...


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 13, 2010)

Someone:

1) who doesn't play favorites with staff or users
*2) who doesn't get away with potential rule breaking
3) who doesn't have a giant ego*
4) who isn't a general douche
*5) who will play fair and by the rules*
6) who doesn't cover up their messes and giving excuses
*7) who listens to BOTH SIDES OF THE STORY*
8) who will not abuse their position of authority
*9) who is not hot headed or tempermental*
10) who accepts responsibility for their actions if they are wrong

Bolded are very important to me.


----------



## Shiroka (Mar 13, 2010)

If I was a regular (and had the time to be one to begin with), I'm sure I would make a fairly good admin. For those who can, though, we'd need a test to check their credentials, as I don't think a ton of "lol I wanna be admin!!1" messages will prove anything...



Glaice said:


> Someone:
> 
> 1) who doesn't play favorites with staff or users
> *2) who doesn't get away with potential rule breaking
> ...



...like this, actually. All we need is a way to verify these claims. Easier said than done on the net, unfortunately.

Edit: So in the mean time, I vote for Glaice as an admin


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 13, 2010)

People don't even read my posts, do they? =/


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 13, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> People don't even read my posts, do they? =/



Nope.  

together, we shall overthrow the dragons.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 13, 2010)

Can I be an admin?

If you let me be an admin I'll make everyone else on the site an admin as well just to amuse myself and see what happens.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Mar 13, 2010)

whoever can recite every one of robin william's lines from ferngully without reference deserves the title.


----------



## Takun (Mar 13, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Nope.
> 
> together, we shall overthrow the dragons.



I'm okay with this.

just please leave the sheebs alone


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 13, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> If I was a regular (and had the time to be one to begin with), I'm sure I would make a fairly good admin. For those who can, though, we'd need a test to check their credentials, as I don't think a ton of "lol I wanna be admin!!1" messages will prove anything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But if you read Glaice's list very carefully, you'll actually notice that it disqualifies him quite a few times =P


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Someone:
> 
> 1) who doesn't play favorites with staff or users
> *2) who doesn't get away with potential rule breaking
> ...



Perhaps I could do this after all


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> With the TOS and that, fa is gonna add a couple of new admins.
> Who do you think would be good choices?



Me.  Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 13, 2010)

Takun said:


> I'm okay with this.
> 
> just please leave the sheebs alone



I think it's a pretty good idea too.
Don't worry bby I/we love the sheebs


----------



## Azure (Mar 14, 2010)

Me, NIGGER, duh

/thread

EDIT- ilu Xaerun, take more pictures of your epic hair.


----------



## Takun (Mar 14, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Me, *****, duh
> 
> /thread



FAGGOT ASS UNICORNS FOR ADMINS.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 14, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> You don't =3



Go get eaten by an Asian.



CannonFodder said:


> You deserve it through and through.



lolidk


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Go get eaten by an Asian.


Resorting to stale racial stereotypes because the new kid zinged you? You just proved my point! =D


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 14, 2010)

Hmm.. I could use a secretary. ;DD

.. ;DDD No? Okay. ._.


But yeah, in all seriousness.. if you really want to be an administrator, you'd probably want/need to start off in the forums. It also helps if you've helped out in the community before applying as well. ;o SO GO BE NICE AND GIVE PEOPLE CANDY.


----------



## Takun (Mar 14, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> Hmm.. I could use a secretary. ;DD
> 
> .. ;DDD No? Okay. ._.
> 
> ...




But being nice is hardddddddddddddd.


Also I'll be your secretary!  We can have a sitcom.  Me the giant secretary and you the short boss.  It'll be HILARIOUS.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 14, 2010)

Brazen.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 14, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> But if you read Glaice's list very carefully, you'll actually notice that it disqualifies him quite a few times =P



Yea, I'm aware of that...I do know I don't have an ego and don't act like an asshole without good reasoning..besides such a position is too much of a responsibility for me (at least admin is, maybe mod since I have & in #sergal over on Furnet..no, I don't abuse it either.)


----------



## Ben (Mar 14, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Someone:
> 
> 1) who doesn't play favorites with staff or users
> *2) who doesn't get away with potential rule breaking
> ...


I know I'm pretty damn capable of number seven. Whenever a friend of mine comes to me with an issue, I always ask them to explain the other side of the story. Usually if they're thinking irrationally, they'll give an irrational answer. I figure it's better to help them realize they're being foolish (if that's the case) instead of just nodding my head and being useless.

But yeah, I figure I can fulfill all of these fairly well, considering I'm pretty chill. I figure the last thing this community (or any sort of politics in general) needs is someone who sets a bad example. If I could be given the opportunity, I'd definitely like to be one of the ones who can act as a good leader.


Yes, I realize applications aren't open.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 14, 2010)

To be a worthwhile admin you need to have a different set of experiences to the other people who are admins, so that your experiences offset each other.e.g.
3 admins,
One admin might be from a gaming site where smack talk is encouraged, mostly but if you are different you kinda get smacked down by the rest of the gang.
Another Admin might be from a art website where creativity is cherished and helpful criticism is enjoyed, but where abusive behaviour is not needed.
And the last admin might be a new user of the interwebs, so kinda nieve to the way things work but they could bring a morality with them.

Tobe a good admin you need to be different from the other admins, but also have some common themes tying you to the others. If you don't get on well with the admins you will quickly find yourself in the cold, but if you don't listen to the users then they wont come to you for help.

In my experience a good admin has a base of experience in one area (with general experience in other), a sense of respect and is approachable.

A great admin has the same things, but his/her bias has a on/off switch when needed.

Impartial when necessary, but will fight your corner when needed and most importantly, the users and the other mods/ Admins have a level of respect for them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2010)

Oscar, we're asking which _user _would be a good admin, not what traits are needed.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 14, 2010)

People will vote for who they think will do the best job for themselves, Naturally I'd say that I would do a good job as an Admin/ Mod, but from experience it takes more time than I can always offer, That and I mainly deal with shouting Halo teens.

Don't ask, do. Make someone a Admin for a 3week period, all decisions go through another longterm Admin (damage reduction if it goes wrong) and then after that, can them or keep them.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 14, 2010)

And nice quotes in your Sig BTW, last one made me laugh.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 14, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I don't have an ego


That statement is always a lie =3



> and don't act like an asshole without good reasoning


That statement may as well always be a lie, because that's what _everyone_ says =V


----------



## Carenath (Mar 14, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Someone:
> 
> 1) who doesn't play favorites with staff or users
> *2) who doesn't get away with potential rule breaking
> ...


Ooh, veiled attacks, I love those :3



Artificial Ginger said:


> But if you read Glaice's list very carefully, you'll actually notice that it disqualifies him quite a few times =P


You took the words right out of my mouth.



Glaice said:


> Yea, I'm aware of that...I do know I don't have an ego and don't act like an asshole without good reasoning..besides such a position is too much of a responsibility for me (at least admin is, maybe mod since I have & in #sergal over on Furnet..no, I don't abuse it either.)


Glaice, I can confidently say, you would never be made a member of staff here. Your attitude, history, action taken against others, and I'd almost go so far as to say your friend, are all against you here.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh oh what about me

I'm a dick, but I'm a _fair_ dick, so


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Oh oh what about me
> 
> I'm a dick, but I'm a _fair_ dick, so


...seconded


----------



## Carenath (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Oh oh what about me
> 
> I'm a dick, but I'm a _fair_ dick, so


Xaerun and other staff already outlined the process.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Xaerun and other staff already outlined the process.



Damn bro, I was expecting more than "No comment"

You're no fun


----------



## Takun (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Damn bro, I was expecting more than "No comment"
> 
> You're no fun



You have the hair for the job.  Don't let the man get you down!


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 14, 2010)

Carenath said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth.


Does this call for a brofist? I've always wanted to do one of those =3c



> Glaice, I can confidently say, you would never be made a member of staff here. Your attitude, history, action taken against others, and I'd almost go so far as to say your friend, are all against you here.


...he has friends?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 14, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Xaerun and other staff already outlined the process.


 
Where? I want to see.


----------



## Vikar (Mar 14, 2010)

I would make a good admin, as I lurk moar and I am fair and balanced.

Besides that, I think that Attaman would be a good choice.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 14, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Brazen.



As crazy as it sounds, Braxen and Paxil (provided they did their time as mods) would make good admins.  Steel sharpens steel.  A contrary view point is not exclusionary. 

And Takun, not a chance.  Cause I'm gonna drug the sheebs and feed em to the dragons.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 14, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> As crazy as it sounds, Braxen and Paxil (provided they did their time and mods) would make good admins. Steel sharpens steel. A contrary view point is not exclusionary.
> 
> And Takun, not a chance.  Cause I'm gonna drug the sheebs and feed em to the dragons.


 
Really? Let me talk to them to see if they are interested.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 14, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Brazen.





Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Really? Let me talk to them to see if they are interested.



By all means.  But this is not an endorsement.  Its just a realization that, using past performance as an indicator of future potential, and.....if they do their time as FAF mods.....then there is a possibility that they could become admins in the future.  I've got about a dozen other FAF participants on my list.  And they are all rebels.  But only some will make the grade. 

Xaerun has outlined the process...do they have the tenacity to do the time and walk the talk?  Interest alone is not enough.  It takes time, and the willingness to do grunt work as a galley slave.


----------



## paxil rose (Mar 14, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> As crazy as it sounds, Braxen and Paxil (provided they did their time and mods) would make good admins.  Steel sharpens steel.  A contrary view point is not exclusionary.
> .


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2010)

I think the mods hate me for this thread 
Which one of you btw is both a admin & mod?


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I think the mods hate me for this thread
> Which one of you btw is both a admin & mod?



http://www.furaffinity.net/staff/

Most mainsite admins are listed there, but I believe it needs to be updated cause there's a few other new admins not on the list.

I have to admit the colors of usernames here on the forums still confuse me, but blue generally means admin and green peeps are moderators.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 15, 2010)

When mod applications reopen, anyone even slightly interested should drop an application in. You get paid by the thread lock, rather than the hour.



Takun said:


> I'd hang up my silly hat and mod some shit but I don't see that happening.   Don't even know where you apply for that stuff.  .O.



SILLY HATS ONLY

I know I keep mentioning this, but I really wish I had a pic of that post in which you broke every forum rule. In a thread where mods were discussing rules. Bad sheeb.



Xaerun said:


> People don't even read my posts, do they? =/



Hi Xae



paxil rose said:


>



What have you done, Irreverent? Opening the door to the trolls?? \ D: /


----------



## Brazen (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't know about admin, but I might apply for mod, provided I get more info on how they actually function.

First of all, as volunteers, do you guys have a specific amount of hours a week or a general quota you need to fill? I have a pretty hectic university life, can't imagine myself spending that much more time on the forums than I am now.
Then there's also the fact that I'm a eurofag, meaning I'll end up sleeping through a lot of drama that needs sorting.

Basically, do you guys have any actual obligations to use your mod powers at any given moment or do you just browse the forums and sort out messes when you encounter them?

Other than that, I think I'd be alright for the job. As stated, as both a non-furry and a troll I'd be able to bring things to the table you wouldn't find anywhere else. I may not be the most impartial person, but I think I manage to encompass a significant portion of the community (the sardonic portion) which I think is more important as I'd be able to represent the userbase well, even when making morally ambiguous choices.

So basically, provided "becoming a mod" means you guys simply give me an unbanna-badge, a gun and set me loose on the mean streets of FurAffinity Forums (and hopefully the baby sister site, FurAffinity) leaving me to my discretion and trusting my better judgement, I'm all for it. 

Me and Pax will turn moderation into a buddy cop action comedy.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I think the mods hate me for this thread
> Which one of you btw is both a admin & mod?



In this thread, Xaerun and myself. The other staff are either FAF mods/supermods or FA admins.



Kyoujin said:


> I have to admit the colors of usernames here on the forums still confuse me, but blue generally means admin and green peeps are moderators.



Green is coder/ or FAF admin, dark blue is mod, black is super-mod, light blue is mod and/or FA admin.



Grimfang said:


> What have you done, Irreverent? Opening the door to the trolls?? \ D: /



Trolls are intellectual lightweights that are only interested in the cheap lulz.  Paxil and Brazen (despite their protestations) are anything but trolls.  Very likely furry provocateurs.  I had a "Crossfire" or "Meet the Press" sort of idea when I suggested it.  Constructive criticism that challenges the fandom's ideology (dare I say....._dogma _:razz  is always a good thing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Brazen said:


> Me and Pax will turn moderation into a buddy cop action comedy.


I smell a sitcom


Irreverent said:


> In this thread, Xaerun and myself. The other staff are either FAF mods/supermods or FA admins.
> 
> Trolls are intellectual lightweights that are only interested in the cheap lulz.  Paxil and Brazen (despite their protestations) are anything but trolls.  Very likely furry provocateurs.  I had a "Crossfire" or "Meet the Press" sort of idea when I suggested it.  Constructive criticism that challenges the fandom's ideology (dare I say....._dogma _:razz  is always a good thing.


Yo dawg I heard you like modding fa, so I put a admin in yo mod :V
(couldn't resist)
But yeah criticism is a good thing for the fandom otherwise the fandom would end up actually following rule 1, seriously does anyone follow "judge not your fellow fur"?


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 15, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> When mod applications reopen, anyone even slightly interested should drop an application in. You get paid by the thread lock, rather than the hour.



I almost consider applying simply out of standards; however, I remain unsure.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I smell a sitcom
> 
> Yo dawg I heard you like modding fa, so I put a admin in yo mod :V


Yo dawg I herd u still like dis meme so I put a bomb in yo car.



> But yeah criticism is a good thing for the fandom otherwise the fandom would end up actually following rule 1, seriously does anyone follow "judge not your fellow fur"?


This, actually. Witholding judgement is pretty much giving somebody the thumbs-up for every bad decision he makes. And, as a wise man once said, friends don't let friends get caught soliciting sex from minors.

Or something like that =3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> This, actually. Witholding judgement is pretty much giving somebody the thumbs-up for every bad decision he makes. And, as a wise man once said, friends don't let friends get caught soliciting sex from minors.
> 
> Or something like that =3


Rule 1 NEEDS TO DIE


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 15, 2010)

Maybe the "rules of the Internet" should be considered, slightly.

Or we could just let the place go to hell, whoever is still standing at the end becomes a admin of the newer streamlined FA forums.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

I would make a fair and just admin, but I would probably slack off and I wouldn't have much fun if I had to do work all the time. So, 50/50 for me ,but no I don't think I'd like to be an admin.


----------

